# Fat Guy, I know it, Need a bike to change that



## overclock26 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, im new to these forums and i need some help. i used to ride some bmx a while ago, mainly when i was 15 to 19, but i shattered my ankle and haven't rode since(that was 7 years ago). Ive also put on a good amount of weight. I like to ride and want to lose some weight but having trouble finding information on a specific type of bike to ride. Let me give you the run down. Im 300lbs and 6'2. I would love to ride bmx again but with my size and stature probably dont see that happening. So i was looking more at mountain bikes. I have been looking around and saw a few different types of mtb that i like, mainly urban/dirt jump bikes, and some freestyle/downhill bikes. But i need to know how to know what can support me. I need a bike that i can ride on dirt and in street, plus knowing me im probably gonna try something crazy on it, so i need something that can maintain. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

How much you looking to spend?


----------



## overclock26 (Jul 28, 2010)

SasquatchSC said:


> How much you looking to spend?


I dont want to really spend over 800 i would love to go below that, much below that if possible, but being my size i know its gonna cost more


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Have you checked out craigslist? There are typically a bunch of really nice buys from people who either don't ride anymore, or have bought newer bikes.

a quick check in the philly craigslist turned up a sweet Intense Tazer for $800

it's a place to start...


----------



## Jheldt (Apr 5, 2009)

That tazer probably wouldnt hold up for someone 300lbs, you need something more overbuilt.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/rincon.black/3873/36247/

Giant Rincon - paid under 500 at my LBS.

Im 315 and ive got 2 of them. They are good bikes. strong frames, and double wall rims.
ive got one with nobby tires and upgrades for trials, and another with smoother tires for ridding round town.
they come with decent components for a beginner- disc brakes, shimano alivo gears, 100mm travel forks, kenda tires.

i highly recommend it as a starter bike that wont break the bank, plus you get lifetime warrenty on the frame, and 1yr on parts.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Kona Hoss seems to be a great bike. And I think its somewhere around 800


----------



## bjtiger75 (Jun 9, 2010)

Check out the Haro Flightline Comp. MSRP is $810 but you should be able to get one for around $650 and it has pretty nice component set for the $$$$. I have had my 2009 for about 2 months now with no issues and I am 6'4" and started at 347 lbs. I am down to about 325 after 8 weeks of riding. At our size I recommend buying new because of the frame warranty. Good luck with your purchase and ride hard!

BJ


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ good point about the warranty. i would buy new for sure


----------



## overclock26 (Jul 28, 2010)

So a friend of mine has a Mongoose Thunderball Pro and is looking to sell it to me, will this support my weight, im not gonna be dirt jumping with it. But street wise who knows what i may do. Also can you tell me what to look for to determine if a bike will support my weight


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm your height and weight. I recommend you also look at the Redline rigid 29ers. They're solid, solid bikes, and believe me, at our height, 29ers make a lot of sense.


----------



## brianlojeck (Jul 13, 2010)

is the basic difference between the Haro Flightline models in the components? Is the structure equally sturdy between them?


----------



## MarlinAbuser (Jan 28, 2006)

GT Peace Niner









Size Large would probably be good for you. No stupid suspension to worry about. You can get a Multi-Speed model as well as the Single Speed. If you're an Ex-BMX'r you'll probably enjoy this bike.

You can find one at a LBS for ~$800 or online for about $600


----------



## myxarome (May 28, 2013)

hello boss did anyone tried a slick or road tire type to gt 9r peace? whats the input you have on it


----------

